

R00t-Services.net Now Uses HTTPS Only With PFS, HSTS and SPDY - infinitnet
https://r00t-services.net/announcements/12/We-Now-Use-HTTPS-Only-With-PFS-HSTS-and-SPDY.html

======
infinitnet
What is your opinion on Google's move about counting HTTPS as a ranking
signal? Do you support encryption of HTTP traffic, even on none-sensitive
websites?

